
Gord Downie, Tragically Hip Canadian Rock Legend Dies 53 - guylepage3
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/18/arts/music/gord-downie-tragically-hip-dead-final-album.html
======
tannerbrockwell
The inside baseball Canadian comedy television series 'Made in Canada' used a
Tragically hip song [1] as the intro. [2] The series made fun of 'The
Industry' which was how PBS carried the series for American audiences.

It is a shame this is not available other than a dvd for season one.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blow_at_High_Dough](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blow_at_High_Dough)
[2] [https://youtu.be/tmVu1auFWd0](https://youtu.be/tmVu1auFWd0)

